# Vascra Event Reminder For May 9th 2009 At Jeff's



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

VASCRA EVENT REMINDER FOR MAY 9TH 2009 AT JEFF'S 

VASCRA - Vintage Aurora Slot Car Racers Association

Western Pennsylvania, West Virginia, Virginia, New Jersey and Ohio

  The gathering this month will be our final event for the 2008-2009 season. This has been our best season yet and hopefully we will send it off with another outstanding slot car evening. 

Racing rules for the Open Wheel T-jet class have been posted on the VASCRA Yahoo! site and are attached to this message. The body class for this event will be "Indianapolis Racer and Grand Prix Racer." 

This will be our Forth race with this class and I am looking forward to it. As always your comments and suggestions are more than welcome – they are expected! This is our HO slot car club after all and _exists for the fun and relaxation of all the members._



May---9th---2009----

Heidelberg Raceway, Host: Jeff Albitz

Doors open 6:00 PM


Phone- 412-341-2209

Commemorating the running of the Indianapolis 500

Planned race events:
1. Open Wheel T-jet class with Indianapolis Racer or Grand Prix Racer bodies

2. Super stock T-jets

---------------------------------------
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/VASCRA/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ovdra/
http://home.comcast.net/~tomyafx1/


Thanks Joe And Jeff


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Fella's it is race day. Everyone is welcome.

Joe


----------

